# Caging size preference



## Bug Trader (Feb 7, 2013)

Im working on some new mantid caging thats stackable as Ive grown tired of the buttefly cages. I do have a few thoughts I would like opinions on though if possible. I tend to love verticle enclosures for keeping single mantids but in groups for raising they obviously need a more terrestrial cage so theres more space on the top of the cage for them all.

I always viewed the mesh cubes that are 16-24'' tall as too tall and a waste of space as most my mantids never really venture down so what are your thoughts on this? Any idea what the minimal height should actually be for a 3--4'' mantis or even Idolos? Im leaning to make them all 48''x16''x12-14'' high at most. Has anyone experienced any real issues using shorter cages?


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 7, 2013)

For a 4" mantis I would say height be no less than 12-14" tall. Gives them enough room to molt.


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes but Ive seen larger mantids molt in the 12'' cubes all the time by many hobbyists, I just wasnt sure if there have been any noticable issues to anyone with using a limited height cage. When you have a mantis at the top of a 24'' cage it makes catching its meal a lot more difficult than a smaller enclosure.


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 7, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Yes but Ive seen larger mantids molt in the 12'' cubes all the time by many hobbyists, I just wasnt sure if there have been any noticable issues to anyone with using a limited height cage. When you have a mantis at the top of a 24'' cage it makes catching its meal a lot more difficult than a smaller enclosure.


24" seems a little excessive I agree. but I've had mantids come close to hitting their head on the bottom when molting even in a 3x height container.


----------



## Bug Trader (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree I have too just working on some group cage ideas. I likely will stick to 14'' high.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Feb 8, 2013)

Malakyoma said:


> For a 4" mantis I would say height be no less than 12-14" tall. Gives them enough room to molt.


I think any 4" mantis is already adult, if not your going to have 6-7" giant? 12" is more than enough for a Idolo to molt in, so most other species are plenty safe at that height.

Even 10" is plenty for a sub adult female to molt in, as you said already Michael any more space than that doesn't get used so if you want to stay compact I would go with 10" high, 11" max if you really felt it necessary. Trust me you'll be good to go even with a Plistospilota guineensis (mega mantis).


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 8, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I think any 4" mantis is already adult, if not your going to have 6-7" giant? 12" is more than enough for a Idolo to molt in, so most other species are plenty safe at that height.
> 
> Even 10" is plenty for a sub adult female to molt in, as you said already Michael any more space than that doesn't get used so if you want to stay compact I would go with 10" high, 11" max if you really felt it necessary. Trust me you'll be good to go even with a Plistospilota guineensis (mega mantis).


yeah a 4" mantis is already adult but they still have to get there.


----------

